# Hm. Thinking of ladies.



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, no one jump down my throat on this. 

Im not an idiot, dont treat me like one. Dont tell me how awful I am for considering it or some crud, or that I know nothing.

Chances are, Ive commented on your threads and given you at least some/a lot of your info if youre new, so dont be dumb. I know what Im doing, and Im looking for solid, experienced advice or resources on this topic.

Because I know people are gonna jump on me -__-;

I have two five gallon tanks, a hex and a standard shaped one. The hex holds more than five gallons, more like 6-7. Regardless.
I could divide my boys (like it used to be) and free up a tank.

Ive been researching and have found many aquariests with sororities (mini sororities lol) in their 5 gallons. Some members have had success, too. I know it is usually said that 10 is the minimum, however, Ive looked into it and have found consistent results with 5's and 3-4 females, heavily planted. No other tank mates, and Id cycle the tank before hand. My filter is pretty strong and can handle a decent bio load. It'd have mostly live plants, because thats how I do.

It would be heavily (HEAVILY) planted with hiding spots overkill. If I could, Id look for spawn sisters. If it failed, Id separate and return them, no harm done. Id be home all summer, so pft. Ive got time to watch them :roll: If any are hurt, Id of course nurse them to health before giving them back to the store. Theyre pretty good about returns.

Im not even sure my mom will allow me to use my second 5 at home, but she very well might, which is why I ask. Im going to look into it more, but Im curious about what others have done and what others who know something about this think.





Sorry for the hostility, but I get jumped on a lot by whiny pantses and I feel like a disclaimer is best, because if you whine, I call a wambulence and yell back. Huurrlol.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

In my opinion 5 gallons is okay as long as your are an experienced fish keeper. I don't know you personally but from what I have seen and read on this site I am confident that you know what you are doing. This is definitely not something a beginner should do. 

I haven't had personal experience with keeping females in five gallons, but I have heard success stories. I am pretty sure Abby has some females in a five gallon, but I could be totally wrong about that.

To everyone new to fish keeping reading this:
Do NOT try this unless you have a great deal of experience with bettas, water parameters, stocking, etc.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Definately try for spawn sisters, or the youngest bettas you can find. The older bettas get (if they live their life alone) the more anti-social they become. Make sure to have lots of floating plants to break up the line of site. Generally I don't recommend sororities in under 10 gallons, I think you are experienced enough to handle it. Go with odd numbers, so that way the females don't break of into pairs and fight.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

True... I wonder, though, what would be best in a 5 gallon? 3 ladies, or five? I know that's quite a lot of fish, though. Theyre so small <3

Thanks for the sturdy replies. I was waiting for someone to come around and tell me "nuuu u cant thts not how you do it!1!!eleven!!"

I adore floating plants, so of course I'd have those! Water-line level in the back is also good, I hear.

I think Abby does have them, yes.

A question: I have the aquaculture 5 gallon "starter kit", though the filter is a marineland (puzzling..), and I cant figure out what filter it is, exaclty. I adore marineland products, and I know theyre of quality, but Im curious to see how this sucker's output compares to others. Would you happen to know?

I ask because the minimum 3 females almost seems like a high load for the five, though once cycled and planted/stem planted, it'll be less.

This sums up what mine includes, since Ive seen other kits do not come with the marineland brand filter/hood, instead they come with a brand I dont know: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/82952-aqua-culture-tank-vs-lps.html


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok this is my personal opinion:

If you completely cover the whole tank and drape it in plants, rocks, driftwood, etc. and you know FOR SURE they cannot see each other while swimming around stick with 3 fish. This way there's more space for them and they won't "run into" each other quite so often.

If you know it'll be something a tad more open (still hiding space galore but open spots) then I'd go with 5. That way they know there's more and they won't just pick on one. And like another poster said the odd number won't allow them to "gang up". 

I really think you can do it. You have a lot of knowledge about bettas and I know you won't throw them in before you go to school and come home with all dead livestock. >.<

I'm starting my first sorority in a 20 gallon with lower quality females. Hopefully I can gain a lot more experience and knowledge in body language and behavior to handle something smaller with more breeder quality girls!

Good luck!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you! I might ask my mom today or at least float the idea by her. Hoping for birthday pity, FTW~


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as you have time to be constantly watching and a backup plan in case things don't work, it seems reasonable to me. :U Since you seem to know your stuff well enuff.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love bday pity  

I'm asking everyone to get me a betta from Thailand... And more fish supplies... Even though my bday is VERY far in the future! LOL. And maybe sugar gliders?? We'll see  

On my wish list:
-55 gallon with stand, hood, and filter
-Bettas!
-More tanks of smaller size
-Aquarium plants (& other items for aquascaping)

We'll see what I get...


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I honestly know nothing, and everyone will yell at me, but 5 gallons seems enough space for two or three little girl betta fish. I think it'd be okay. My opinion means like a spec of salt though, LOL! But my view on it, if they are well fed, in clean water, and are in something bigger than agallon than they are okay. My fish is in a 5 gallon and he lived in a cup for 5 months. If betta fish live in tinie cupsfor 5 months a tank would be even better anyway!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

True, though the issue here is the girls might fight, which is why usually its 10 gallons for a sorority, and even then its tough.

I didnt get the nads to ask today, she was kinda crabby D; Wahhhh. Oh well, Ill ask when I get home, I guess. HEREEESS HOPING D


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

In my personal experience:

I kept 2 betta females in a 5 gallon tank. They were both originally living on their own in smaller tanks, and BOTH their filters died on the same day, so I thought I would give it a try. I didn't know they needed plants, so they had a couple small caves and a couple of short plants. They got along incredibly well - they became best friends. Then one got sick, and never recovered and died. The other one died not a couple days later - she was healthy, but I guess she was lonely without her new best friend.

So, my experience, 3-5 females would do fine in a 5 gallon. My two were best buddies - no reason why they wouldn't make friends, imo.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

artes said:


> In my personal experience:
> 
> I kept 2 betta females in a 5 gallon tank. They were both originally living on their own in smaller tanks, and BOTH their filters died on the same day, so I thought I would give it a try. I didn't know they needed plants, so they had a couple small caves and a couple of short plants. They got along incredibly well - they became best friends. Then one got sick, and never recovered and died. The other one died not a couple days later - she was healthy, but I guess she was lonely without her new best friend.
> 
> So, my experience, 3-5 females would do fine in a 5 gallon. My two were best buddies - no reason why they wouldn't make friends, imo.


It is generally not recommended to keep less than five in a ten gallon minimum unless you are an experienced fish keeper. That is why PewPewPew posted, to get some advice and input. Multiple females in a five gallon is generally not recommended because of the space they need and aggression, and less than five females in general is not recommended because with so few females there are less bettas available to spread the aggression. Anyone will tell you that two females in a five gallon is a bad idea, BUT it can be done and should only be done by experienced fish keepers.

They may have gotten along, but sororities (females together) can break down after years, aggression can just show up out of nowhere. You may have gotten some aggression issues further down the line if you had them longer. The second betta probably died from what the first betta had.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't know that at the time - I just knew female bettas could go together. I was only relating personal experience, and not necessarily saying that was the way to go always. The second betta never looked or acted sick, and I separated them as soon as the other girl showed symptoms. I don't remember how long they lived together now, but it wasn't years.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

So how many do you recommend in a 10 gallon? I wanted to set up my sorority in a 20 gallon but I'm not able to get one and I find it unfair to my girl staying in a 1 gallon bowl for months until I can get a 20.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Usually 5 girls wind up in a 10. Try 9-11? Hahah!

And why not put her in the ten? Shes fine by herself.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Because I really would love a community tank project. And I can't house males right now so it'd make me happy 

It kind of depends, though. I mean if they're all super aggressive I'll call the whole project off but I'd love to give it a shot. The kind of set-up I want to decorate it is perfect for them. 

Hmm... I'm wondering if I do just get a 10 gallon if I should just get some males for it. I could easily keep her in a 3 gallon by herself. *ponders* The only down side to this is it destroys my aquascaping plans D:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

laughing said:


> So how many do you recommend in a 10 gallon? I wanted to set up my sorority in a 20 gallon but I'm not able to get one and I find it unfair to my girl staying in a 1 gallon bowl for months until I can get a 20.


I'd wait till you get the 20 gallon. 1 gallon is usually fine, however, my fish in 1 gallons are always housed next to other fish so they can interact.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely wait for the 20. Ten gallon is the minimum for sororities, so it is always safest to go bigger, especially if it is your first sorority.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm... I'm driving Chard crazy flip-flopping with the bettas I want!! LOL. 

I'll wait. I'll split the 10 gallon for the males and put her into a 3 gallon kritter keeper or something with a small sponge filter. She'll like that 

I'd rather wait and get it all right than get them and have a big fiassco!


----------

